# Warren County Armco Park Fishing Fee Report



## Boat Dock Sam

I just wanted to post this report so everyone could get a little insight into why we are charging the public for use of the Warren County Armco Park Lake.

I also would like to apologize for not getting this on here sooner. If you have any questions just ask, I'll be happy to get you an answer as soon as I can. 

Call the boat dock at 513-727-3987 :C


----------



## mcmd8700

Thanks for the info!
I will say that I had fished there several times last year and once this year. I was not aware of the new fees until I arrived there this year but figured whats an extra $5 and an extra 10 minutes in paperwork. I know I will not be fishing there anymore this year, but for me it is the cost/benefit of doing so vs. fishing another pay lake, a public lake, or one of the Hamilton County Parks. I personally think if the extra money turns the lake into a great fishery, then I will return with money in hand. But not being able to fish the golf course areas (this could be helped with an earlier opening) and the mediocre fishing just takes it off the list. I do not personally live in Warren County, but I think it would help to offer residents of the county some sort of discount or waive the $5 fee. As the letter stated the residents paid for the park through their taxes, and now they have to pay again if they want to fish. I like the way Hamilton County handles this with discounts to residents. Of course that is for the park overall and not just the lakes.
Good luck to those that fish there. I will say that when I was there this past weekend, I spooked two 7 pound plus largemouth! They are there. Cant wait to see what this lake becomes when managed like a quality fishery!


----------



## deltaoscar

Boat Dock Sam, thanks for the information. I saw another post that said you could launch a canoe or kayak, but could not fish from it. Is that accurate?


----------



## Boat Dock Sam

You can fish from a kayak or canoe if you have purchased a launch and fish combo permit from the boat house. Call the boat house for details 513-727-3987.


----------



## Nightprowler

are you stocking it w/ 50# flathead catfish?


----------



## Jake_Blues

Boat Dock Sam said:


> You can fish from a kayak or canoe if you have purchased a launch and fish combo permit from the boat house. Call the boat house for details 513-727-3987.


Just an FYI so you do not loose customers.
The information about fishing from a Kayak needs to be relayed to the employees at the Boat House. They are the ones that told me that I was NOT allowed to fish from a kayak.


----------



## Boat Dock Sam

Takin care of jake.Thanks for your input.


----------



## Red The Fisherman

I would also say that I will not be back. The fishing here is not worth the $5.00 fee. Not when there are plenty of free places to fish all around that area. If the lake is managed correctly and this lake becomes worth it I might reconsider, but as of now I'll just scratch this one off my list.


----------



## fish4life

I don't mind paying the 12.00 to fish it for the day. I fished it few times last year and didn't mind the 7.00 to launch the boat. It is hard enough to find good waters to fish around here. I won't be fishing it every weekend but will on occasion. I caught several big largemouth last year there. One over 7lbs. I understand both sides of this argument. Warren County could have left it free and not worried about managing the lake's fishery then we would be complaining about how bad the fishing is there.


----------



## Ol'Bassman

IMHO if the funds were to go into stocking the lake and improving the fishing and access to the lake it would be worth it. However, if it goes into a "general fund" that pays for things like Easter egg hunts and anything else the park needs based on some politically motivated commissions decisions then I would not be interested in spending my limited resources fishing their. Not that I have anything against Easter egg hunts. I just don't my fishing money paying for them.


----------



## Dust2002

If you pay for the boat rental, why make people also pay the fishing fee. Seems a bit greedy, but thats my opinion. I don't care to pay its one of my favorite places to go.


----------

